# How to deal with your husband's "man cold"?



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

My husband just came down with a cold 2 days ago and I am about ready to lose it with his constant moaning and groaning and sighing and loud mouth breathing. Not to mention his constant hocking up phlegm and apparently this also causes him to burp all the time. He came home early on Tuesday complaining of sore neck and arm. By Wednesday he was in full blown coughing and snot mode and most certainly couldn't go to work because he was on death's door! Yesterday the same thing--couldn't go to work and all the pleasant sounds coming from him. He's not going to work today either. I just about lost it last night with all the sounds he was making, and the funny thing is, if he's engaged in a tv show he likes, not a sound comes from him. It's like he's perfectly fine. But when the show ends it's back to moaning and sighing and everything! 

Now I had a cold about 2-3 weeks prior and was able to get myself to work and could only lay on the couch for so long before I got stiff and needed to move around. I'd clean and do my usual chores and I certainly did NOT make the noises he's making. In fact, whenever I get sick he says to me "Oh you are probably just hungover form the night before" or "you just don't want to go out tonight". Yet when he's sick, he is at death's door and the world must stop for him.

How do you deal with your man's constant moaning when he has a cold?


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Go find something to do outside of your home!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm sorry you're in this situation. Maybe help him find more of those TV shows he likes?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

The compassion just overflows.


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

jld said:


> I'm sorry you're in this situation. Maybe help him find more of those TV shows he likes?


I just have to wonder how much of it is an act? I mean, he could go to work and work just fine sitting at his desk. I'm sure he'd feel kind of crappy, but if you are engaged in doing something then you aren't thinking about being sick.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mapper said:


> I just have to wonder how much of it is an act? I mean, he could go to work and work just fine sitting at his desk. I'm sure he'd feel kind of crappy, but if you are engaged in doing something then you aren't thinking about being sick.


Yes and pass on his sickness to the entire office. Awesome!


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> The compassion just overflows.


I'm sorry he's sick, but come on! It's not cancer, it's a cold! I got pretty much zero compassion from him when I was sick since he always makes it out to be a minor thing. I certainly didn't moan and groan constantly when I had a cold. I'm asking if he needs anything, bringing him home whatever he asks for from the grocery store, making soup, making dinners and doing all the chores around the house. But the constant vocalization from him on just how horrible he feels is getting under my skin.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Mapper said:


> I'm sorry he's sick, but come on! It's not cancer, it's a cold! *I got pretty much zero compassion from him when I was sick since he always makes it out to be a minor thing. *I certainly didn't moan and groan constantly when I had a cold. I'm asking if he needs anything, bringing him home whatever he asks for from the grocery store, making soup, making dinners and doing all the chores around the house. But the constant vocalization from him on just how horrible he feels is getting under my skin.


Well, you could try giving him a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> Yes and pass on his sickness to the entire office. Awesome!


Well I'm sorry. The guy takes off work without pay all the time simply because he doesn't want to go to his job. He just took 1 1/2 weeks off about 3 weeks ago and had a paycheck with 2 days on it. Now he actually IS sick and once again will be out with only 5 days paid. Nobody needs to be out a week with a cold! Nobody I've ever worked with has been out for more than 2 days with a cold. Yes we all have to work with others who are sick. Wash your hands a bunch and take your zinc and you'll be just fine. I've got someone that sits right next to me who has a cold right now and she never stays home. We all deal with it.


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

Quite honestly, you can contain the noises if you want to. For example, my mother, when it's just her and me, will let out this horrendously loud sneeze and then spend the next 15 minutes snorting up her phlegm rather than blow her nose. Annoys the hell out of me! Yet, when we're in public, she makes this tiny sneeze and immediately blows her nose, no snorting. Now why does she have to make it SO dramatic when it's just us, but can be perfectly normal in public??


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Mapper said:


> Well I'm sorry. *The guy takes off work without pay all the time simply because he doesn't want to go to his job. He just took 1 1/2 weeks off about 3 weeks ago and had a paycheck with 2 days on it. *Now he actually IS sick and once again will be out with only 5 days paid. Nobody needs to be out a week with a cold! Nobody I've ever worked with has been out for more than 2 days with a cold. Yes we all have to work with others who are sick. Wash your hands a bunch and take your zinc and you'll be just fine. I've got someone that sits right next to me who has a cold right now and she never stays home. We all deal with it.


Are you sure you want to be married to someone like this?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mapper said:


> Well I'm sorry. The guy takes off work without pay all the time simply because he doesn't want to go to his job. He just took 1 1/2 weeks off about 3 weeks ago and had a paycheck with 2 days on it. Now he actually IS sick and once again will be out with only 5 days paid. Nobody needs to be out a week with a cold! Nobody I've ever worked with has been out for more than 2 days with a cold. Yes we all have to work with others who are sick. Wash your hands a bunch and take your zinc and you'll be just fine. I've got someone that sits right next to me who has a cold right now and she never stays home. We all deal with it.


And this is just an example of why our society is upside down. Work, work, work, work, push, push, push. Get your arse into work. The company will just not survive if we are not there for 2 days. My God the company will wither in our absence. We should not have to deal with it. Your H gets paid sick leave. Let him get paid. Your refusal to not take your paid sick days are on you. 

Tell me why I need to wash my hands all day because Sam the Snot rag is blowing phlegm all day on my desk.

And your not sorry. You are upset.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Mapper said:


> Well I'm sorry. The guy takes off work without pay all the time simply because he doesn't want to go to his job. He just took 1 1/2 weeks off about 3 weeks ago and had a paycheck with 2 days on it. Now he actually IS sick and once again will be out with only 5 days paid. *Nobody needs to be out a week with a cold! Nobody I've ever worked with has been out for more than 2 days with a cold.* Yes we all have to work with others who are sick. Wash your hands a bunch and take your zinc and you'll be just fine. *I've got someone that sits right next to me who has a cold right now and she never stays home. We all deal with it.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Going to work sick is what causes the rest of us to get sick. When you're sick you stay home. Your husband is doing the right thing and you are absolutely wrong. I myself have been sick for a week from a cold many times. I have asthma which gets triggered and turns into bronchitis and pneumonia easily. Working with my doctor we found a way to treat the asthma which reduces the chance of the cold escalating into something worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> And this is just an example of why our society is upside down. Work, work, work, work, push, push, push. Get your arse into work. The company will just not survive if we are not there for 2 days. My God the company will wither in our absence. We should not have to deal with it. Your H gets paid sick leave. Let him get paid. Your refusal to not take your paid sick days are on you.
> 
> Tell me why I need to wash my hands all day because Sam the Snot rag is blowing phlegm all day on my desk.
> 
> And your not sorry. You are upset.


Nope, I'm sorry, he does NOT get paid sick leave. You can take a sick day but you will never get paid for them. He works in a motorcycle shop sand those are the rules for this company. He just finally got 1 week of vacation after being there for 1 year!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mapper said:


> Nope, I'm sorry, he does NOT get paid sick leave. You can take a sick day but you will never get paid for them. He works in a motorcycle shop sand those are the rules for this company. He just finally got 1 week of vacation after being there for 1 year!


It appears this upset is more that just some noise and cold coming from your H. What is the real issue?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

If he is a smoker, get him to the doctor for antibiotics. 
Or else you will be listening to him cough for months! 
Also tell him if he washes his hands more, he's less likely to get sick in the first place! 

If he doesn't take care of you when you're sick, don't take care of him. 
He should stay home and stay in bed instead of infecting the rest of the population. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeswecan said:


> And this is just an example of why our society is upside down. Work, work, work, work, push, push, push. Get your arse into work. The company will just not survive if we are not there for 2 days. My God the company will wither in our absence. We should not have to deal with it. Your H gets paid sick leave. Let him get paid. Your refusal to not take your paid sick days are on you.
> 
> Tell me why I need to wash my hands all day because Sam the Snot rag is blowing phlegm all day on my desk.
> 
> And your not sorry. You are upset.


Colds can quickly turn into other infections (sinus, bronchitis, flu, etc...). Anyone who goes to work knowing they could be sick/contagious is an ass. As much as I rarely miss work, I got hit with a nasty cold/sinus/flu like thingie a few weeks ago and ended up missing 4 days of work (I was able to work from home). The people in my group have Wives/Kids, what better gift then to pass on a sickness so they can bring home to the family ...


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> It appears this upset is more that just some noise and cold coming from your H. What is the real issue?


Well right now it's the cold. He's sick so I can understand him not going in for a day or two, but calm down the noises because if we had guests you can be sure he wouldn't be making any of those noises!

The issue is always his job. Not going in for days weeks at a time and not calling in to his boss, yet never ever getting fired. Maybe he'll text the first day he's out and then be out 3 more days without notifying anyone, then maybe he'll send a message on Facebook to his coworker (not his manager!) on day 4 that he's still not feeling well assuming that he'll relay that to his manager. Then go another day with not going in and then it's the weekend so it's 2 more days off. And his boss NEVER calls him wondering where he is! His current job he's been there for a little over a year and he was going in regularly for about the first 6 months, maybe taking a day off every now and then. But in the last 6 months he has taken *three* 1 week+ off simply because someone rubbed him the wrong way or he didn't like his job. He'd text his boss maybe once or twice during the whole thing (with exhorborant excuses as to why he couldn't be there. He seems to "hurt his back at least once a month!") but then go back and people would ask if he's okay and zero issue with him not being there or calling in. What company allows for this?? His previous company did the same thing with no issue.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Interesting. Nitpicking sounds of someone you admit is really sick is ludicrous. I mean one of your arguments is "you can contain them." My wife does a ton of irritating things, which disgusts me, when she is sick and I say nothing because I'm sure I'm damn disgusting myself. Yes, I'm sure she feels the same way I do, no compassion when I'm sick.


So, what's the real problem in your marriage?


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

The simple solution.....

Tell him to quit acting like a wuss!

That's what would happen around here.


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Interesting. Nitpicking sounds of someone you admit is really sick is ludicrous. I mean one of your arguments is "you can contain them." My wife does a ton of irritating things, which disgusts me, when she is sick and I say nothing because I'm sure I'm damn disgusting myself. Yes, I'm sure she feels the same way I do, no compassion when I'm sick.
> 
> 
> So, what's the real problem in your marriage?


See above. Him taking unpaid time off all the time as it is for no reason other than he just doesn't want to go to work and now taking more unpaid time off when he's ACTUALLY sick. Why can't he just save all this unpaid time off for that?!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It seems to me your husband needs a month long prescription of a kick in the ass every day and twice on Sundays.Tell him to either get his ass to work or go live somewhere else.Why you put up with his bs is beyond me.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mapper said:


> Well right now it's the cold. He's sick so I can understand him not going in for a day or two, but calm down the noises because if we had guests you can be sure he wouldn't be making any of those noises!
> 
> The issue is always his job. Not going in for days weeks at a time and not calling in to his boss, yet never ever getting fired. Maybe he'll text the first day he's out and then be out 3 more days without notifying anyone, then maybe he'll send a message on Facebook to his coworker (not his manager!) on day 4 that he's still not feeling well assuming that he'll relay that to his manager. Then go another day with not going in and then it's the weekend so it's 2 more days off. And his boss NEVER calls him wondering where he is! His current job he's been there for a little over a year and he was going in regularly for about the first 6 months, maybe taking a day off every now and then. But in the last 6 months he has taken *three* 1 week+ off simply because someone rubbed him the wrong way or he didn't like his job. He'd text his boss maybe once or twice during the whole thing (with exhorborant excuses as to why he couldn't be there. He seems to "hurt his back at least once a month!") but then go back and people would ask if he's okay and zero issue with him not being there or calling in. What company allows for this?? His previous company did the same thing with no issue.


It appears the "cold" has set off your underlying feelings concerning being home all the time and no recourse from his job/manager to get up off the couch. Understandable because the cold and lack of responsibility at the job contributes very little to the overall picture of getting ahead in the world. In short, you are tired of carrying the load and it appears the load is not going to get any lighter soon. 

Tell you H whats what concerning this and allow him time to fix it. If he has no desire to help carry the load have him removed from the home.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Mapper said:


> See above. Him taking unpaid time off all the time as it is for no reason other than he just doesn't want to go to work and now taking more unpaid time off when he's ACTUALLY sick. Why can't he just save all this unpaid time off for that?!


I saw above and I still asked the question. So, the issue is he is not making enough money and being irresponsible? You just became angry and used the sickness as a way to vent.


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I saw above and I still asked the question. So, the issue is he is not making enough money and being irresponsible? You just became angry and used the sickness as a way to vent.


Oh I've been venting for YEARS!!!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

All I really hear from you is resentment, OP.

What are you really mad about?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mapper said:


> Oh I've been venting for YEARS!!!


I detect a very unhealthy relationship. No pun intended. :grin2:

The only way to fix this is for you to fix it. H will not get motivated because he does not have to get motivated. 

I know of a very nice woman who married a man who spent a majority of his time finding ways not to work. Bad back can not work but sure the hell can get his karoke equipment to the party. Can not work because of heart issue(perceived) but sure the hell can run with his dogs in the yard. 

One day the very nice woman said to her H, "I don't need a house husband. I need a husband that will help carry the load and man up for once. If you don't, I'm history." Needless to day the H back now works great and the heart troubles, well, was just gas. He now holds a full time job.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

I've read your posts carefully. I suggest obtaining this book. Lots of helpful answers. And, approaches even if you aren't a writer.
https://www.amazon.com/Murder-ink-mystery-readers-companion/dp/0894800043


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

23cm said:


> I've read your posts carefully. I suggest obtaining this book. Lots of helpful answers. And, approaches even if you aren't a writer.
> https://www.amazon.com/Murder-ink-mystery-readers-companion/dp/0894800043


Huh????


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm sure this isn't the case for ALL men and ALL women out there, but I've read that in general, men are the weaker sex when it comes to dealing with things like pain and sickness. My H is much the same, and I just chalk it up to the fact that he just doesn't deal well with stuff like that, and I try to just ignore it most of the time.

That being said, if he IS legitimately sick, he really shouldn't be passing that along to others at his work. However, I also understand why some people go to work anyways when they're sick. My office doesn't get sick days either, and most people come in anyways, myself included. I either need to have a pounding migraine or praying to the porcelain gods to not go to work.



Mapper said:


> I'm sorry he's sick, but come on! It's not cancer, it's a cold! I got pretty much zero compassion from him when I was sick since he always makes it out to be a minor thing. I certainly didn't moan and groan constantly when I had a cold. I'm asking if he needs anything, bringing him home whatever he asks for from the grocery store, making soup, making dinners and doing all the chores around the house. But the constant vocalization from him on just how horrible he feels is getting under my skin.


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

:surprise:


Yeswecan said:


> The compassion just overflows.


His Momma babied him, blame her.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

ulyssesheart said:


> :surprise:
> 
> His Momma babied him, blame her.


I'm believing the H is simply just getting away with it. There is no recourse for his lack of interest for anything other than himself. OP needs to drop the gauntlet of "Get a clue, a job and be Responsible."


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mapper said:


> Nope, I'm sorry, he does NOT get paid sick leave. You can take a sick day but you will never get paid for them. He works in a motorcycle shop sand those are the rules for this company. He just finally got 1 week of vacation after being there for 1 year!


My husband goes to work when he's sick with a nasty cold.. it is what it is.. he doesn't want to lose a vacation day for that, he also does not get "sick days".. not everyone does...

He's sick right now.. the kids gave me the cold.. I passed it on to him.. what can you do! It sounds like the underlying issue is more of his being irresponsible, taking off TOO MANY DAYS liberally and wanting to be babied -even with something a little more than a common cold.. 

Sure we should step up to the plate, do more, be there to help ease the lousy way the other feels when weak, miserable & sick....but when a spouse is feeling resentful for whatever reason.....there is a monkey wrench thrown in with the caring.. 

Basically it sounds you have lost *respect* for him..


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mapper said:


> How do you deal with your man's constant moaning when he has a cold?


Apparently many men actually behave this way.

I don't know how how a woman could respect a man who behaves like this.

Makes me ashamed of my gender. :frown2:


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/guyhumorofficial/videos/230627374049014/


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mapper said:


> My husband just came down with a cold 2 days ago and I am about ready to lose it with his constant moaning and groaning and sighing and loud mouth breathing. Not to mention his constant hocking up phlegm and apparently this also causes him to burp all the time. He came home early on Tuesday complaining of sore neck and arm. By Wednesday he was in full blown coughing and snot mode and most certainly couldn't go to work because he was on death's door! Yesterday the same thing--couldn't go to work and all the pleasant sounds coming from him. He's not going to work today either. I just about lost it last night with all the sounds he was making, and the funny thing is, if he's engaged in a tv show he likes, not a sound comes from him. It's like he's perfectly fine. But when the show ends it's back to moaning and sighing and everything!
> 
> Now I had a cold about 2-3 weeks prior and was able to get myself to work and could only lay on the couch for so long before I got stiff and needed to move around. I'd clean and do my usual chores and I certainly did NOT make the noises he's making. In fact, whenever I get sick he says to me "Oh you are probably just hungover form the night before" or "you just don't want to go out tonight". Yet when he's sick, he is at death's door and the world must stop for him.
> 
> How do you deal with your man's constant moaning when he has a cold?


*I'm being flippant here, but I once had an elderly, hypochondriatic great uncle who came to visit my folks at their lake house years ago, who had a cold, but always made it out to be emphysema!

The house was literally full of guests, and about every 10 minutes he verbally exhorted, " Oh, God! I think I'm going to die before daylight," as he incessantly wheezed as you'd think he was going to lugy a lung! 

About 30-40 minutes later of putting up with this crap, one of my rather sharp-tongued female cousins just about had her fill of all of this talk of death, and just blurted out loudly for all to hear ~ "Uncle Willie! I wish to hell that you would either shut up or die one!"

Needless to say, he finally did shut up, and everyone in the house laughed out mood, but they eventually got a somewhat less than restful sleep!

Please don't do that, for Gods sake, but try to be as caring and as understanding of him as you possibly can be! *


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

I saw this recently and just thought I'd share. 

My H was just sick right after I was sick with the same thing and it's definitely different when he is sick!

I'm not resentful with him for anything else right now so it's been easier to not get mad. But I think it's like any other marriage issue all about communication and perspective.

Maybe our husbands genuinely believe their colds are worse BECAUSE we don't moan and groan.
I'm not sure.

I did realize that I do need my own boundaries when he's sick. And time away from him is important because I DO get grossed out easily by stuffy nose breathing and phlegm hocking. Which can't be helped sometimes. 

Good luck. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My H is wussy when he is sick...and he knows it. He pathetically apologizes for being wussy. 

I baby him. He appreciates it. It comes back to me tenfold. 

When I am sick, I am not pathetic.... and he tries to take care of me. It's cute. I don't need him to, but he really does want to take care of me...so I let him. 

Win-win


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mapper said:


> My husband just came down with a cold 2 days ago and I am about ready to lose it with his constant moaning and groaning and sighing and loud mouth breathing. Not to mention his constant hocking up phlegm and apparently this also causes him to burp all the time. He came home early on Tuesday complaining of sore neck and arm. By Wednesday he was in full blown coughing and snot mode and most certainly couldn't go to work because he was on death's door! Yesterday the same thing--couldn't go to work and all the pleasant sounds coming from him. He's not going to work today either. I just about lost it last night with all the sounds he was making, and the funny thing is, if he's engaged in a tv show he likes, not a sound comes from him. It's like he's perfectly fine. But when the show ends it's back to moaning and sighing and everything!
> 
> Now I had a cold about 2-3 weeks prior and was able to get myself to work and could only lay on the couch for so long before I got stiff and needed to move around. I'd clean and do my usual chores and I certainly did NOT make the noises he's making. In fact, whenever I get sick he says to me "Oh you are probably just hungover form the night before" or "you just don't want to go out tonight". Yet when he's sick, he is at death's door and the world must stop for him.
> 
> How do you deal with your man's constant moaning when he has a cold?


Haha, I would say ibuprofen and (at least) a HJ. Though it doesn't stop the moaning 

It's true, men tend to have a lower threshold for pain & discomfort. Must have something to do with not being able to give birth as well as women etc


----------



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my god! I have just witnessed a day of gross bodily fluids out of H! I feel like I am dealing with a 5-year old.

Remember, he just has a cold. First off yesterday morning shortly after I get out of bed I hear him go "Oh great. I have to change the sheets". I thought a cat had puked on it or something. Nope I was WAY off! He tells me he "sharted" in the bed! Can you believe that?! I had to wash poopy sheets from a nearly 50 year old! Then a few hours later we are sitting on the couch. I'm not right next to him, probably 3 feet away or so. He ends up sneezing and half the time he doesn't cover his mouth. He turns his head towards me and sneezes and I get spray from it right in my face! Then last night he starts coughing, which had been going on ALL DAY LONG. And when he coughs, he coughs so violently and at like 10,000 decibels because it scares the cats. This time he coughs so hard that he ends up puking up phlegm or whatever right on the coffee table and it trickles all the way to the bathroom as he's got a handful of whatever he puked up! He cleans it up, but some of it was on the carpet and he just grinds it into the carpet with his feet. Not to mention his CONSTANT burping all day because apparently coughing makes him burp. I am thoroughly disgusted!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't blame you. Sounds awful.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Seriously? He is sick and he ISNT you. People handle situations differently and your way isn't the only acceptable way. Give the poor man a break.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Seriously? He is sick and he ISNT you. People handle situations differently and your way isn't the only acceptable way. Give the poor man a break.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

jld said:


> Are you sure you want to be married to someone like this?


Or to continue having her as your mother? >


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mapper said:


> Oh my god! I have just witnessed a day of gross bodily fluids out of H! I feel like I am dealing with a 5-year old.
> 
> Remember, he just has a cold. First off yesterday morning shortly after I get out of bed I hear him go "Oh great. I have to change the sheets". I thought a cat had puked on it or something. Nope I was WAY off! He tells me he "sharted" in the bed! Can you believe that?! I had to wash poopy sheets from a nearly 50 year old! Then a few hours later we are sitting on the couch. I'm not right next to him, probably 3 feet away or so. He ends up sneezing and half the time he doesn't cover his mouth. He turns his head towards me and sneezes and I get spray from it right in my face! Then last night he starts coughing, which had been going on ALL DAY LONG. And when he coughs, he coughs so violently and at like 10,000 decibels because it scares the cats. This time he coughs so hard that he ends up puking up phlegm or whatever right on the coffee table and it trickles all the way to the bathroom as he's got a handful of whatever he puked up! He cleans it up, but some of it was on the carpet and he just grinds it into the carpet with his feet. Not to mention his CONSTANT burping all day because apparently coughing makes him burp. I am thoroughly disgusted!


Sounds more serious than a "man cold."

He could have norovirus.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Man Cold: Why Guys React Differently to Colds


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> The Man Cold: Why Guys React Differently to Colds


_“The way men and women respond to infectious diseases, there’s not really much of a difference between a male response and a female response,” says Aaron E. Glatt, MD, chairman of the department of medicine at South Nassau Communities Hospital.

“There are slight differences in studies and numbers,” Glatt says. “But practically, there are no significant differences in the immune system between men and women.”_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mapper said:


> Oh my god! I have just witnessed a day of gross bodily fluids out of H! I feel like I am dealing with a 5-year old.
> 
> Remember, he just has a cold. First off yesterday morning shortly after I get out of bed I hear him go "Oh great. I have to change the sheets". I thought a cat had puked on it or something. Nope I was WAY off! He tells me he "sharted" in the bed! Can you believe that?! I had to wash poopy sheets from a nearly 50 year old! Then a few hours later we are sitting on the couch. I'm not right next to him, probably 3 feet away or so. He ends up sneezing and half the time he doesn't cover his mouth. He turns his head towards me and sneezes and I get spray from it right in my face! Then last night he starts coughing, which had been going on ALL DAY LONG. And when he coughs, he coughs so violently and at like 10,000 decibels because it scares the cats. This time he coughs so hard that he ends up puking up phlegm or whatever right on the coffee table and it trickles all the way to the bathroom as he's got a handful of whatever he puked up! He cleans it up, but some of it was on the carpet and he just grinds it into the carpet with his feet. Not to mention his CONSTANT burping all day because apparently coughing makes him burp. I am thoroughly disgusted!


Ok so all of this is thoroughly disgusting but i find the fact that your H cant seem to bring home a full paycheck on the regular way more disgusting. He's not a man, he's a baby. How do you pay your bills with him treating his job like a joke? He's the joke. Look, i had 2 BFs who couldnt be bothered to steadily work. They're both my exBFs now. I will never ever have someone in my life that i must financially carry and becomes a liability to me. Fvck that noise.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> The Man Cold: Why Guys React Differently to Colds


I don't get sick often but I do know that if my SO degraded me not feeling well by calling it a "man cold" probably just need to be done with that relationship. Obviously respect would be gone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> I don't get sick often but I do know that if my SO degraded me not feeling well by calling it a "man cold" probably just need to be done with that relationship. Obviously respect would be gone.


Poor chap probably had Man Flu. Which is much worse! 










In the UK we even have drugs to cure it!










The company for men that matter | Manflu.com

See? It's a real condition, folks!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> My H is wussy when he is sick...and he knows it. He pathetically apologizes for being wussy.
> 
> I baby him. He appreciates it. It comes back to me tenfold.
> 
> ...


I'll admit I'm more pathetic than my husband when unwell. And he does take care of me. When I'm quiet and not complaining is when he knows something is really wrong. Last year I had a bout of being unwell combined with some other symptoms and it was hubs who insisted he take me to emergency. I wasn't in a good way; he was there being his lovable, goofy self. He continues on and bounces back easier than me. We do tell one another 'cover your mouth' or 'here's the tissues' when needed but we're not disgusted. 

There's no way your husband could go to work as sick as he is. ugh sounds awful. Like SA wrote, it seems you have lost all respect for him.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Ok so all of this is thoroughly disgusting but i find the fact that your H cant seem to bring home a full paycheck on the regular way more disgusting. He's not a man, he's a baby. How do you pay your bills with him treating his job like a joke? He's the joke. Look, i had 2 BFs who couldnt be bothered to steadily work. They're both my exBFs now. I will never ever have someone in my life that i must financially carry and becomes a liability to me. Fvck that noise.


Don't bother.

People have been telling her this for years on *numerous* message boards but she still clings to him like grim death.

I throw up in my mouth every time I read about this guy.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

I fully admit that I'm the pathetic one when I'm not well. My husband never needed or wanted any looking after. In over 5 years of marriage, he's only ever taken a sick day once- the day he got out of surgery. The very next day he was back to work, in spite of my protests. When we first got married, I had to almost sit on him to get him to stay in bed and take his medicine. And it took much begging and pleading, but he'll look after me properly now in return. 

Look after your husband. Set him up on the couch with a pillow and a couple blankets, make him some hot tea and some chicken soup with crackers, take his temperature and get him some ibuprofen. And the next time he dares to say anything to you when you're ill, remind him of the last time he took sick, and ask him how he'd like it if you mocked or belittled him. 

Perhaps he's only been short with you when you're unwell because you've done it to him in the past. Have you? 

Show some compassion this time and make it clear that you expect the same in return. If he can't give you the same basic compassion that you show him, show him something else- the door.


----------

